# How do you sink squash?



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a decent method for sinking slices of squash for food?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stick a fork in it and throw all in the tank. Or use a vege clip. Or rubber-band a slice to a piece of slate.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i just use a rubberband... i use zucs, and cucs and i just poke a small hole in the vege, and run the rubberband through it, then through itself, making a "knot", then i just rubberband it to my limestone... easy and works great...


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I use a veggie clip on the side of the tank for zuccini slices


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I like the rubberband idea. So do you blanch the slices or put them in raw?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i've heard of people doing both... i personally do not do anything with the vege... i get it home from the store, and i cut a slice about 1/2"-3/4" thick, and i put it in the tank... my pleco, and my acei love it the most, but my labs and intermedius munch on it occasionally...


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool thanks


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay one more thing. How long do you leave your veggies in the tank before removing the leftovers?

TIA


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

If only this thread was "How do you squash a sink" lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Remove after 10 hours or less.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

To sink veggies I just impale them with a lead plant weight that come on bunched plants from the lfs. In the morning I just grab it out with the aqua tongs.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

When I buy zucchini or squash I slice it up and freeze it. Freezing is supposed to help break down the cellulose (sp?) so the fish can digest it better. (Blanching does the same thing) I use the freezing method mainly because I don't use it all up before it starts to go bad in the fridge.

I have used the fork method and rubberbanding the slices to a piece of slate. Both work well.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

I blanch my veggies and have no problem having them sink. And then take them out around 10 hours later. So pretty much put it in the morning, and take it out at night.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

How many times a week do you feed fresh veggies? Is it good for every fish? Do syno cats do well with veggies? What is a good list that they like? :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## kelbri (Feb 6, 2009)

What is blanching? How is it done?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

to blanch a vegetable I boil it for a few minutes then stick it in cold water for a while. It helps to break down the cellular structure of the vegetable and make it more digestable for fish. After this I slice them up and freeze the slices. Then when I want to feed some I put the clice in a cup of water from the aquarium to thaw then I impale it weth a lead plant weight and drop it in the aquarium. I never have to take it out because within a hour its always gone and I just grab the weight out with a net.


----------

